# One man protest



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There seems to be a one man protest on the 6th October bridge.. guy/women dressed in beige with a big floppy hat standing in the central divide holding a placard.. he has been there for 45 minutes.. or maybe he is a tourist trying to cross the road


----------

